# Never ever take your health and riding for granted



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh wow. That is tough. One good thing, if it is MS, there are a lot of really good treatments. I hope you get better.

I have recently been diagnosed with myesthenia gravis. It has a lot of similar symptoms, but there is no muscle pain or spasms with it. It is also an autoimmune disorder. With treatment, I am doing pretty well. I work and I ride. I do get tired a lot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you for sharing that. that is a pretty intense story. Funny thing, I was thinking "MS" when you very first started describing the original symptoms. I cannot believe your doctor did not consider that from the beginning.

Reminds me of how Buck Branaman said that he wrecked his back one time, and lost the feeling in his right foot/ lower leg. He said that he now rides in a brace, so that it stays in the correct position, since he cannot feel if he has the stirrup or not. I dont' know if he still does this or not.

I hope that you now will receive the best treatment and will be able to ride, if not in competition, in a way that keeps you connected to horses, and the sanity they provide.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is an amazing testimonial to your toughness. Glad you are finally getting some answers. It's amazing what the doctors keep missing. Best wishes for your health coming your way.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Stillstandin, you rock! I'm so glad that you're getting proper treatment now. Take care of yourself so you can keep doing what we do for a long time.
Best wishes.


----------

